# Advice on where to live in Cairo



## em8882

I've accepted a job in Cairo and they have given me the option to live in Maadi, Zamelek, Rehab or Heliopolis. Disregarding the commute time it would take me to get home from work.... what would you recommend for a young female teacher? Safety? Cost? Social?

I've looked through all the older posts but haven't read much of a comparison except for Maadi and Zamelek so I need some help 

-Emily


----------



## txlstewart

Social life--Maadi. Your school should help you find housing. If they don't have a lot of expats teaching there, then please re-think your decision. With unrest prevalent, you need to be at a school that has evacuation plans in place prior to ever needing them.


----------



## Biffy

The one ting you can't disregard in Cairo is the commute!

I am sure that you don't want to be spending hours - and I mean hours - in traffic each way every day.
The Cairo traffic is very unpredictable at best - so to live the nearest to your work is the best option

I tried commuting form inside Cairo to 6th October and found that I was spending nearly as much time getting there and back as I was at work. You can' t plan for the bad days I know - but when the bad days traffic wise are every other day (and this is being gernerous - because quite alot of people I work with will tell you there is no such thing as a good traffic day in Cairo) - then it must be taken into consideration!


----------



## Malak

Hi, 
I live in Al Rehab so I can only comment on this area. Rental properties here start from £2500 EGP unfurnished (no kitchens/water heaters/appliances etc) to around £8000 EGP (furnished) per calander month. This will depend on the standard your looking for. It will depend on the contract that you are working on and the type of school. Normally International schools help with accomodation or at least have a list of flats that they can recommend. However if your to find your own accomodation, then you would go through an agent. 
You would normally have to pay between 1-3 months rent in advance as the agent would take a fee. 
Here in Al Rehab, yes its a "closed "community but it has everything in walking distance, markets, 2 shooping malls, banks etc. If your not planning on driving while your here its a good place to live it has public transport that can take you downtown if you need to get out and about. As for social scene i know a few expats but not necessarily young.. so if your looking for an occasional party etc then there are lots of young expats around in other areas who meet up via forums, I can let you have info about them if needed.
Al rehab has a club with swimming pools and I occasionally see young expat teachers hanging out there... if your sporty I can put you intouch with a group who meet on fridays for netball.... during term times only. They genrally have a lot of social gatherings too.
In terms of saftey, Al rehab is fine... i personally have had no issues here, maybe the odd comment, welcome to egypt, people wanting to be your friend, but generally its ok.
Electric/Gas and water may cost you around £200 egp per month, if your not using aircon too much..lolll... Food etc depends on your needs, for one person I would say maybe £300 egp per week and then a night out from low end £20egp (Coffee shop) to high end. £200 egp.. dinner at hotel 

Taxis from Al rehab to say the airport can cost between 30egp to 50 egp.. where as the Rehab buses to downtown or City stars mall is around 3egp.

The above is all my personal view.

Good luck and I hope all works out well.


----------



## canuck2010

Yea, best bet is to live as close as possible to your place of work. Rents have fallen so much since the 'second' revolution, you're sure to find a nice place to live no matter which area of the city you choose.


----------



## em8882

I will be working in New Cairo. What would the commute be to and from Maadi?


----------



## Malak

As a previous poster said you can never judge traffice, could be from 20 mins to 2 hours... however if your taking a school bus then you'll be up and out early with the kids bus.


----------



## canuck2010

I've heard maadi - new cairo averages about 40 minutes each way.


----------



## Raluca Baila

I recommend you to choose the area which is the most near to your job.
Zamalek area is very nice,its not in "Egyptian style"


----------



## txlstewart

I strongly urge you to live close to other teachers. Maadi is good because you will have a social life. When I moved to Cairo, I was by myself. I would've gone mad if I had moved close to my school. (I taught inNew Cairo.)

Your school should assist you in sorting out your accommodations if not, then re-think working for that school! Also, make sure they have an evacuation plan for the expat teachers.


----------



## bermac

There are many teachers in Maadi that travel to new Cairo to work. Social life is best in Maadi and Zamalek. Zamalek is close to downtown. Most expats live on Maadi it seems.


----------



## rustydegras

Hi. I am teaching out in New Cairo. I've been living in Zamalek for 2 years. My commute is anywhere from 45 minutes (no traffic, very early in the morning) to 90 minutes (evenings). Zamalek has a lot going on regarding restaurants/nightlife and I have never considered moving to a different neighborhood. Everyone I know who's my age and first moved to New Cairo/Rehab immediately moved to either Zamalek or Maadi once they realized how "quiet" it is out in the desert.


----------



## bermac

rustydegras said:


> Hi. I am teaching out in New Cairo. I've been living in Zamalek for 2 years. My commute is anywhere from 45 minutes (no traffic, very early in the morning) to 90 minutes (evenings). Zamalek has a lot going on regarding restaurants/nightlife and I have never considered moving to a different neighborhood. Everyone I know who's my age and first moved to New Cairo/Rehab immediately moved to either Zamalek or Maadi once they realized how "quiet" it is out in the desert.


This is so right. Rehab City, Qatameya are clean and quiet but I would rather slit my wrists than live there. In Maadi we have lots of friends and walk everywhere. Restaurants shops. Zamalek is way cool and more urban but much more crowded. Both places are good choices. Maadi has Wadi Degla right next door which is a fantastic place to hike, walk dogs, or mountain bike. The Cairo Hash House Harriers leave from the Ace Club in Maadi every Friday. I have done 60+ hikes in Wadi Degla and it is spectacular.


----------



## akteacher

I'm a female teacher living in Maadi on Road 9 and working in New Cairo. My school gives me rides to work each day. I just moved here and really like the area. I live across from the metro and in an area with a lot of shops and restaurants. My school helped me find a place. I was looking as well on myhomeegypt.com. I am super happy with my apartment/landlord.


----------



## txlstewart

Good news!


----------



## cairo tiger

I've been living in Zamalek this year and I really like it. I think it's more urban and vibrant than Maadi, there's more going on, lots of awesome cafes, restaurants and shops. Maadi is more of a place I would go with a family and kids. 

Having said that, I do know some teachers in their 30's who live in Maadi and love it.

My advice - if you're under 30: Zamalek. If you're over 30: probably still Zamalek, but consider Maadi


----------



## txlstewart

Live where other teachers from your school live. You can always branch out later...


----------



## bermac

txlstewart said:


> Live where other teachers from your school live. You can always branch out later...


I disagree. Live in either Maadi or Zamalek. Your school will support either location. You need to make friends outside of your work. If you are a social person you will not last in Rehab or Qatameya. You will waste time and have problems trying to break your lease.


----------



## txlstewart

I used to teach there. Most teachers lived in Maadi or Heliopolis, but Maadi had more social opportunities. No one lived in Zamalek simply because we didn't offer a teacher bus to Zamalek.


----------

